# Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?



## computer007 (27. Juli 2012)

*Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

Hi,
Wie viele Monitore kann ich eig. anschließen? Gibt es da irgendein maximum?
Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten wenn ich 5 stück oder mehr dran habe?
Hier mal mein System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770

Mainbord: ASUS P8Z77-V

Grafikkarte: hd 7870 oc

Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb-Kit G-Skill

Netzteil: Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 650W


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

Das hängt ganz davon ab, welche HD 7870 du hast...

Im Wesentlichen gibt es da ja folgende:

-HD 7870 mit 1x DVI+ 1x HDMI + 2x Mini-DP
-> 4 Monitore wovon 2 Display Port haben müssen

-HD 7870 mit 2x DVI+ 1x HDMI + 2x Mini-DP
-> 5 Monitore wovon 2 Display Port haben müssen

-HD 7870 Eyefinity 6 Edition mit 6x Mini-DP
-> 6 Monitore wovon 5 Display Port haben müssen

Mehr Monitore sind möglich, wenn die Monitore Daisy-Chain Display Port unterstützen; entsprechende Monitore gibt es gegenwärtig jedoch soweit ich weiß noch nicht.

Weiters kannst du theoretisch bis zu drei Monitore über die IGP des CPU ansteuern; dieser Kombibetrieb wird von den Herstellern aber nicht offiziell unterstützt; entsprechend kann es zu diversen Problemen kommen.

Ein weiterer Spezialfall wäre es, wenn du nicht alle Monitore unabhängig ansteuern, sondern einzelne nur spiegeln willst; in diesem Fall kannst du über entsprechende Adapter (fast) beliebig viele ansteuern.


----------



## computer007 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

Hier mal meine Graka:

Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Wie viel kann ich da dran hängen?


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

4, davon 2 (nur) via Display Port

Zumindest direkt; wenn du einige nur spiegeln willst kannst du noch weitere dranhängen, via Daisy Chain Displayport theoretisch ebenfalls.


----------



## VieleFragen (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

Hey,

ich habe eine HD 7870 mit 1x DVI+ 1x HDMI + 2x Mini-DP.

Bisher hängt dran: Samsung Sync Master 2433BW via einfachem DVI Kabel..
Jetzt hätte ich gern einen zweiten Monitor, wenn möglich wieder einen Samsung Sync Master 2433BW.

WIe würde ich diesen anschließen? Via HDMI auf DVI Kabel? Oder welche Möglichkeit ist besser/sinnvoller?

Zweck der Aktion: Erweiternder Monitor, nicht spiegeln!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Monitore kann ich anschließen?*

Ja, häng den zweiten am besten mit einem HDMI-DVI Kabel dran.


----------

